# Where will you be 10 years from now?



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

just bored so i made a post for ppl to kill each other... i mean talk on and stuff XD...


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 14, 2008)

hopefully somewhere with a furry as my wife. Just finishing college and starting a career in zoology. oh and somewhere like Alaska, Montana, Oregon, California, or somewhere around there. =)


----------



## Aden (Dec 14, 2008)

Celebrating the 10th anniversary of you asking me this question.

\Mitch


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> hopefully somewhere with a furry as my wife. Just finishing college and starting a career in zoology. oh and somewhere like Alaska, Montana, Oregon, California, or somewhere around there. =)


 
nice dude.. i hope to retire at a good rank and be with my lover who is a furry and finally put a ring on her finger unless she shoves one on me first XD. and hopefully ill be in scottland if not then alaska.



Aden said:


> Celebrating the 10th anniversary of you asking me this question.
> 
> \Mitch


 
lol...drink a beer for me


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

Hopefully far far away from where I am now, and doing nicely for myself.  The things I have set into motion should prove very profitable and mighty equitable for me, if I don't screw it up.  And I really don't see how I can.  And my time during those 10 years, will be mostly skill building, networking, and buying the shit out of some bargain basement stocks, along with doing an incredible awesome job.  I can't wait. Now just to get this damn rocket off the ground. BLAST OFF BABY!


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Dec 14, 2008)

Hopefully working as a Chef and living with my sweetheart, who will by then be much more than just that.


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 14, 2008)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> Hopefully working as a Chef and living with my sweetheart, who will by then be much more than just that.



I'll be living with this freak, as well as hopefully making a living as a game designer/artist.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Who knows, I'll be somewhere better then here though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 14, 2008)

DEAD due to my heart finally failing me from refusing to get it fixed


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

Dead.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Dead.



I hope that's true for me, I can't take the collective stupidity and greed of the human race much longer.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I hope that's true for me, I can't take the collective stupidity and greed of the human race much longer.



the human race is more than that... idk y i made this topic.. but id be surprised if we make it 3-5 more years before the skies turn red and nukes fall all over.. WOOT for the Fallout! make sure you got some MREs and HAZMAT gear.. and dont forget the Iodine C-Pap Pills


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I hope that's true for me, I can't take the collective stupidity and greed of the human race much longer.



The human animal is no more complex than a rodent.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I hope that's true for me, I can't take the collective stupidity and greed of the human race much longer.


CRAWWWWWLING INNNN MY SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNN


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 15, 2008)

I hope to be under a roof and able to support myself and my boyfriend, earning enough for us to have a reasonably comfortable life.

(I tend to set my expectations low. I'm less likely to be disappointed that way.)


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> CRAWWWWWLING INNNN MY SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNN



I want to listen to that!


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

Easog said:


> I hope to be under a roof and able to support myself and my boyfriend, earning enough for us to have a reasonably comfortable life.
> 
> (I tend to set my expectations low. I'm less likely to be disappointed that way.)



damn dude i wish you luck. XD im still looking for a good security job.. if not im gonna volunteer for redeployment >:/


----------



## Azure (Dec 15, 2008)

An aside.  Fuck England, Sparta is totally bitchin.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> An aside.  Fuck England, Sparta is totally bitchin.



This.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> An aside.  Fuck England, Sparta is totally bitchin.



XD yes if only he said "For sparta james?!" before his ass went wam on cement


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> XD yes if only he said "For sparta james?!" before his ass went wam on cement



wat


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> The human animal is no more complex than a rodent.



In my eyes less complex, we hold ourselves on to high of a pedestal.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> wat


 
goldeneye... james bond.. you know at the very end before james watches him fall he asks "for england james?!" and james is like no PWN and badguy falls for a while screaming like a little bitch and then goes "SPLAT!" 

-.- human liquid everywhere!



pheonix said:


> In my eyes less complex, we hold ourselves on to too high of a pedestal.


 
i hold myself on a low cinder block.. does that count me less than human? XD since i think being high and status wanting is ignorant.and that pedestals r highly overrated,


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> i hold myself on a low cinder block.. does that count me less than human? XD since i think being high and status wanting is ignorant.and that pedestals r highly overrated,



No sadly we're all in the same boat here and there's nothing we can do to change that. There's no way to steer mankind from destroying itself and how they don't care is what baffles me the most.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> No sadly we're all in the same boat here and there's nothing we can do to change that. There's no way to steer mankind from destroying itself and how they don't care is what baffles me the most.


I get a chuckle out of how you speak of mankind as if you were somehow different from the rest of us.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Easog said:


> I get a chuckle out of how you speak of mankind as if you were somehow different from the rest of us.



I'm not and that saddens me, I'm just one of the few who are actually not drowning in there own stupidity and can say we are one of the dumbest species on the planet. Technology can't save us from the grave we've dug ourselves. If we were smart we would have just stayed the way nature intended...in the wild.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'm not and that saddens me, I'm just one of the few who are actually not drowning in there own stupidity and can say we are one of the dumbest species on the planet. Technology can't save us from the grave we've dug ourselves. If we were smart we would have just stayed the way nature intended...in the wild.



know whats sad... the fact that your so right -.- i wish ppl could stop for 10 minutes and look at how badly its fucked itself up to the point where we will die to a Unknown natrual threat.. or we will simply nuke ourselves like idiots..
*cant wait to get out of the fucking USA scottland here i come my love*
i swear dude. i really belive its gonna take a VERY big problem/Disaster for ppl aroudn the world to fucking relize "oh shit.. we fucked ourselves.. how can we unfuck ourselves?can we not come togeather and repair our selves and look into other ways of expanding life" but then agine im a asshole and ppl piss me off so.. *shuts the fuck up XD*


----------



## Nargle (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll be living with my lovey in California, working as an animator and showing Pembroke Welsh Corgis in conformation shows =3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'm not and that saddens me, I'm just one of the few who are actually not drowning in there own stupidity


I think you mean "they're". ~lol~



pheonix said:


> If we were smart we would have just stayed the way nature intended...in the wild.


I agree, we'd be so much better off walking miles upon miles every day to risk our lives catching big game so we didn't starve. Just think, we could be doing our business in the bushes, sleeping out in the cold with one eye open so we didn't get eaten, and dying of something as simple as the common cold!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> know whats sad... the fact that your so right -.- i wish ppl could stop for 10 minutes and look at how badly its fucked itself up to the point where we will die to a Unknown natrual threat.. or we will simply nuke ourselves like idiots..
> *cant wait to get out of the fucking USA scottland here i come my love*
> i swear dude. i really belive its gonna take a VERY big problem/Disaster for ppl aroudn the world to fucking relize "oh shit.. we fucked ourselves.. how can we unfuck ourselves?can we not come togeather and repair our selves and look into other ways of expanding life" but then agine im a asshole and ppl piss me off so.. *shuts the fuck up XD*



The most depressing thing is that even with a horrible natural disaster we still didn't get the memo. And to top it off I bet after we nuke ourselves these government idiots will still be backstabbing each other and putting us in a more _suvier? _predicament. Don't you ever look at the person in the car next to you and think to yourself "this person just goes about there everyday life using and wasting and doesn't even think of what's going on around them"?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Easog said:


> I think you mean "they're". ~lol~
> 
> 
> I agree, we'd be so much better off walking miles upon miles every day to risk our lives catching big game so we didn't starve. Just think, we could be doing our business in the bushes, sleeping out in the cold with one eye open so we didn't get eaten, and die of something as simple as the common cold!



And I would be happy with that, I like a good challenge.

P.S. my grammar sucks.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> No sadly we're all in the same boat here and there's nothing we can do to change that. There's no way to steer mankind from destroying itself and how they don't care is what baffles me the most.



i allways wondered... onto how ppl can be so ignorant.. i mean im not a rocket man or NASA Masterbation officer or some shit.. im just a nother farmboy who became a grunt.. but how is it ppl dont look forward and see that they r fucking up the lives of there own kids future.. how generation after generation is getting even more fucked... wene my love and i have kids i want them to not know about war.. i want my kids to understand peace and love. not war and death...it makes no sense how ppl screw shit up :/ ,,,

*makes a new Definition* Human,n.=a creature that can fuck up everything in every way in every direction in every time zone in every time period with either a few dumb words or a nuke or a deployment...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 15, 2008)

And of course you bear no responsibility for our species' gradual rape of the planet. :|


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> i allways wondered... onto how ppl can be so ignorant.. i mean im not a rocket man or NASA Masterbation officer or some shit.. im just a nother farmboy who became a grunt.. but how is it ppl dont look forward and see that they r fucking up the lives of there own kids future.. how generation after generation is getting even more fucked... wene my love and i have kids i want them to not know about war.. i want my kids to understand peace and love. not war and death...it makes no sense how ppl screw shit up :/ ,,,
> 
> *makes a new Definition* Human,n.=a creature that can fuck up everything in every way in every direction in every time zone in every time period with either a few dumb words or a nuke or a deployment...



Well are fate is sealed, the more humans that are brought into the world the harder it becomes for people like us to try and get them to fix the problems that we all have. We are a parasite that eats away at this planet destined to destroy all the life in it so we as individuals can live in what we call a comfortable environment.

P.S. love the new definition.^_^


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> The most depressing thing is that even with a horrible natural disaster we still didn't get the memo. And to top it off I bet after we nuke ourselves these government idiots will still be backstabbing each other and putting us in a more _suvier? _predicament. Don't you ever look at the person in the car next to you and think to yourself "this person just goes about there everyday life using and wasting and doesn't even think of what's going on around them"?



i hate to say this... but i wish every congressman..every leader.. and every parent could see a road with building burning as bodies lay up on the sides as ppl scream wounded and dieing... i wish ppl could see the effect of the options chosen.. i wish ppl could stop being idiots and fucking see the suffering they have caused... i was once ignorant.. then i had no choice but to stop...and yeah i do look at ppl all the time man.. i look at poor ppl wene i hand them 50 bucks or a lil less whatever i can givem.. i look at a mother  a father and the child and think.. i think of what will happen to them because of choices they make.. i see death befalling the innocent as the wourld slowly rapes itself of recources and life... i wont be surprised if in the next 5-10 years anarchy rages everywhere...


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Easog said:


> And of course you bear no responsibility for our species' gradual rape of the planet. :|



Never said that but I have a right to complain about how retarded we all are.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

Easog said:


> And of course you bear no responsibility for our species' gradual rape of the planet. :|


 
its sad the earth is being raped by its own children of lands..-.- fucking disgusting..



pheonix said:


> Never said that but I have a right to complain about how retarded we all are.


 
now that just made me laff.. thanks dude.. i was about to blow a blood vessel over the now flamed subject >.<#


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> i hate to say this... but i wish every congressman..every leader.. and every parent could see a road with building burning as bodies lay up on the sides as ppl scream wounded and dieing... i wish ppl could see the effect of the options chosen.. i wish ppl could stop being idiots and fucking see the suffering they have caused... i was once ignorant.. then i had no choice but to stop...and yeah i do look at ppl all the time man.. i look at poor ppl wene i hand them 50 bucks or a lil less whatever i can givem.. i look at a mother  a father and the child and think.. i think of what will happen to them because of choices they make.. i see death befalling the innocent as the wourld slowly rapes itself of recources and life... i wont be surprised if in the next 5-10 years anarchy rages everywhere...



Or instead of anarchy we will all live under a very strict government rule. There are so many people who don't care about how there are even wars going on around them, they just let everyone else that's involved worry. These people and there families shouldn't have to suffer to make our governments happy. I watch as the world year by year getting worse and listen to these people say that times are getting better. I'd like t know what's exactly better?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

I will be somewhere on the planet earth.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I will be somewhere on the planet earth.



Best answer yet IMO.


----------



## Huey (Dec 15, 2008)

Working on movies.

I'm serious!

Quit laughing ._.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Never said that but I have a right to complain about how retarded we all are.


Lol wat? I was talking to the guy who's post was directly above mine.

And of course, there's no question that some are more guilty than others.

Here's a thought though, why spend time complaining when you could be doing something about it? Look at what's wrong with the world, pick a problem, and do something about it.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 15, 2008)

About all this "People would be better off in nature" talk...

I think all of our technology is nature. I mean, ants build anthills, certain birds use rocks to smash open eggs and eat them, and apes use sticks to fish insects out of the ground. I mean, technology IS present in nature, so ours is nothing special. Of course we'd all die if we were stripped of our technology and were tossed into the wild, just like a wolf would die if you pulled out all of it's fangs and claws and put it somewhere where it didn't have a pack. It doesn't mean we're retarding our species because we rely on technology, just like fangs and claws and packs don't make wolves retarded. We've just got our niche, and that's how we survive; who cares if we aren't born with our claws.

And no, it's not right that humans are damaging our planet, but it's certainly not unnatural, either. Other creatures were raping our environment for millions of years before we came along.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Or instead of anarchy we will all live under a very strict government rule. There are so many people who don't care about how there are even wars going on around them, they just let everyone else that's involved worry. These people and there families shouldn't have to suffer to make our governments happy. I watch as the world year by year getting worse and listen to these people say that times are getting better. I'd like t know what's exactly better?


 
even with a strick rule you will still have ppl who will do the same dumb shit..
but then agine over time i think things can be helped.. *votes for Public executions!* and once agine valid point dude.. idk what has gotten better besides gas prices and my love life -.- wich is like insignifigant..but still i havent seen anything get better... specally with mumbai.. and serbia.. iraq.. indonesia.. georgia...russia... pakistan.. all those ppl and other countries dieing.. ppl lay on the side of the street dieing.. i cant say shit since theres nothing i can do.. i make enough money to keep food on the tabel and help with bills..i used to say i hate ppl and wish they would die.. but once i found out what it means to be human and to be part of nature. hell i say a prayer and shed a tear wene i kill a deer wene i hunt.. call me soft.. but hell.. your point of view has a lot of truth dude.. maybe in this topic you have opened up some minds and eyes..



Nargle said:


> About all this "People would be better off in nature" talk...
> 
> I think all of our technology is nature. I mean, ants build anthills, certain birds use rocks to smash open eggs and eat them, and apes use sticks to fish insects out of the ground. I mean, technology IS present in nature, so ours is nothing special. Of course we'd all die if we were stripped of our technology and were tossed into the wild, just like a wolf would die if you pulled out all of it's fangs and claws and put it somewhere where it didn't have a pack. It doesn't mean we're retarding our species because we rely on technology, just like fangs and claws and packs don't make wolves retarded. We've just got our niche, and that's how we survive; who cares if we aren't born with our claws.
> 
> And no, it's not right that humans are damaging our planet, but it's certainly not unnatural, either. Other creatures were raping our environment for millions of years before we came along.


 
sadly your right. if you took away the human tech of today a lot of ppl would starve,commit suicide,riot,rape and pillage.. we would be cast into a world of anarchy and destruction... *is glad he grew up as a farmboy knowing how to live off the land and nature* but then agine that form of chaos i think would make a select few ppl relize.. "dude wtf this is nuckin futs.. time to get our asses in gear and lern about nature and be as one with it." then agine that would prolly cause a nuke or 50 to fall also -.-.. *kicks human tech*


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Easog said:


> Lol wat? I was talking to the guy who's post was directly above mine.
> 
> And of course, there's no question that some are more guilty than others.
> 
> Here's a thought though, why spend time complaining when you could be doing something about it? Look at what's wrong with the world, pick a problem, and do something about it.


 
oops my bad and I do more then the average person does but there's no way to get the collective population of the world to do there part as well. it's up to them as individuals and that's what makes us (as a race) greedy and ignorant.



Uvaaka said:


> even with a strick rule you will still have ppl who will do the same dumb shit..
> but then agine over time i think things can be helped.. *votes for Public executions!* and once agine valid point dude.. idk what has gotten better besides gas prices and my love life -.- wich is like insignifigant..but still i havent seen anything get better... specally with mumbai.. and serbia.. iraq.. indonesia.. georgia...russia... pakistan.. all those ppl and other countries dieing.. ppl lay on the side of the street dieing.. i cant say shit since theres nothing i can do.. i make enough money to keep food on the tabel and help with bills..i used to say i hate ppl and wish they would die.. but once i found out what it means to be human and to be part of nature. hell i say a prayer and shed a tear wene i kill a deer wene i hunt.. call me soft.. but hell.. your point of view has a lot of truth dude.. maybe in this topic you have opened up some minds and eyes..


 
i truly hope so, just having a rant with a few people can change one person and help to motivate them on doing there part. I do a few things in my behalf, they may not be big but I see the mass majority of people not even putting fourth effort when some things are just simple but make a big impact.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 15, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> sadly your right. if you took away the human tech of today a lot of ppl would starve,commit suicide,riot,rape and pillage.. we would be cast into a world of anarchy and destruction... *is glad he grew up as a farmboy knowing how to live off the land and nature* but then agine that form of chaos i think would make a select few ppl relize.. "dude wtf this is nuckin futs.. time to get our asses in gear and lern about nature and be as one with it." then agine that would prolly cause a nuke or 50 to fall also -.-.. *kicks human tech*



That was totally not what I was saying XD

If we were stripped of our technology, sure, lots would die, but we'd be stable again in no time. People are very inventive, and can form functioning societies rather quickly. Comfortable, maybe not, but survivable, yes. But there's absolutely no way we can become "one with nature" and still survive, unless of course you consider technology to be natural (like I do), because humans niche is their technology, not claws and fangs like a wolf.

Honestly I think we're pretty flippin' lucky we've got technology, because if we lose it, we can always build it back up again. Declaw a wolf, and it starves.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> i truly hope so, just having a rant with a few people can change one person and help to motivate them on doing there part. I do a few things in my behalf, they may not be big but I see the mass majority of people not even putting fourth effort when some things are just simple but make a big impact.


 you have my thanks... not many times i get to vent with a nother who sees things right in a way..



Nargle said:


> That was totally not what I was saying XD
> 
> If we were stripped of our technology, sure, lots would die, but we'd be stable again in no time. People are very inventive, and can form functioning societies rather quickly. Comfortable, maybe not, but survivable, yes. But there's absolutely no way we can become "one with nature" and still survive, unless of course you consider technology to be natural (like I do), because humans niche is their technology, not claws and fangs like a wolf.
> 
> Honestly I think we're pretty flippin' lucky we've got technology, because if we lose it, we can always build it back up again. Declaw a wolf, and it starves.


 
mybad for missunderstanding.. i tend to be more cryptic and ignorant of things :/


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Nargle said:


> About all this "People would be better off in nature" talk...
> 
> I think all of our technology is nature. I mean, ants build anthills, certain birds use rocks to smash open eggs and eat them, and apes use sticks to fish insects out of the ground. I mean, technology IS present in nature, so ours is nothing special. Of course we'd all die if we were stripped of our technology and were tossed into the wild, just like a wolf would die if you pulled out all of it's fangs and claws and put it somewhere where it didn't have a pack. It doesn't mean we're retarding our species because we rely on technology, just like fangs and claws and packs don't make wolves retarded. We've just got our niche, and that's how we survive; who cares if we aren't born with our claws.
> 
> And no, it's not right that humans are damaging our planet, but it's certainly not unnatural, either. Other creatures were raping our environment for millions of years before we came along.



Yes to an extent technology is nature but how we use it is just painful to watch. With knowledge it is very easy to survive in the wild, you can even make tools from stuff you find in the forest that help aid you in surviving. IMO I still think we would have been better off without most of the things we made to comfort ourselves and prolong our lives longer then what they where intended.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

Easog said:


> Here's a thought though, why spend time complaining when you could be doing something about it? Look at what's wrong with the world, pick a problem, and do something about it.



i do something for someone everyday.. weather its volunteering for a nother deployment for humantarian jobs or handing out a buck or 2 to the less fortunate... tell me what do you do? *is not trying to start shit so dont take offence*


----------



## Nargle (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Yes to an extent technology is nature but how we use it is just painful to watch. With knowledge it is very easy to survive in the wild, you can even make tools from stuff you find in the forest that help aid you in surviving. IMO I still think we would have been better off without most of the things we made to comfort ourselves and prolong our lives longer then what they where intended.



I'm sure it's quite painful for you to watch a pond go green, then? Dude, the world isn't static. Everything has to die sooner or later. Humans aren't the only thing killing this planet, and that have been killing this planet past either, because it's only natural for all the old creatures to die so new ones can take their place. After we're gone, it'll keep on continuing.

The only reason to protect our environment is to make it more comfortable for our own species to survive in it. I'm sure cockroaches would be perfectly content munching on Twinkies while we're long gone because our "comforts" screwed it up for us. Paradox much?


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I'm sure it's quite painful for you to watch a pond go green, then? Dude, the world isn't static. Everything has to die sooner or later. Humans aren't the only thing killing this planet, and that have been killing this planet past either, because it's only natural for all the old creatures to die so new ones can take their place. After we're gone, it'll keep on continuing.
> 
> The only reason to protect our environment is to make it more comfortable for our own species to survive in it. I'm sure cockroaches would be perfectly content munching on Twinkies while we're long gone because our "comforts" screwed it up for us. Paradox much?



*pokes and kissies you lips* dude everyone knows everything and body will die.. the point is the human race could have lived more peacfully and less ignorantly to boot. hell man we could be living off of solar energy and hydroelectric. not to mention fusion energy... tech is a good thing.. yes
but nukes and bombs and lazers and sex stimulants= dumb shit -.-

*would rather fight with his fist than a M16*


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I'm sure it's quite painful for you to watch a pond go green, then? Dude, the world isn't static. Everything has to die sooner or later. Humans aren't the only thing killing this planet, and that have been killing this planet past either, because it's only natural for all the old creatures to die so new ones can take their place. After we're gone, it'll keep on continuing.
> 
> The only reason to protect our environment is to make it more comfortable for our own species to survive in it. I'm sure cockroaches would be perfectly content munching on Twinkies while we're long gone because our "comforts" screwed it up for us. Paradox much?



Yeah humans aren't the only thing killing the planet but we're doing it at a rate more blistering fast then any other species. and yeah everything has to die I know and that's why I think we shouldn't be prolonging peoples lives with our technology. We are parasites, I'd rather live without 98% of the technology we've created, and there's nothing you can do to change my opinion on this. Humans=ignorent, greedy, power hungry retards.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Humans=ignorent, greedy, power hungry retards.


 
dont forget war loving douchbags who send ppl to the frontlines and those who send them never seen a dead child in there life in person much less held one in there arms crying ... >.> if only they could have seen the horrors created...

*notes* Pardon my cussing and my grammar peeps i am not much on the smart side XD


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> dont forget war loving douchbags who send ppl to the frontlines and those who send them never seen a dead child in there life in person much less held one in there arms crying ... >.> if only they could have seen the horrors created...



well put.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> well put.


thanks.. and i wish i never said it tbh :/    i think i went a lil too far with that one -.-


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> thanks.. and i wish i never said it tbh :/    i think i went a lil too far with that one -.-



the truth hurts sometimes.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> the truth hurts sometimes.



yes it does.. specially wene you been there and have seen things unfold ..


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

Dont say doin' your wife, dont say doin' your wife, dont say doin' your wife...


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> yes it does.. specially wene you been there and have seen things unfold ..



What have you seen some things?



Silibus said:


> Dont say doin' your wife, dont say doin' your wife, dont say doin' your wife...



Just say it, you know you want to.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Just say it, you know you want to.


No I dont. o_o


----------



## Huey (Dec 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Dont say doin' your wife, dont say doin' your wife, dont say doin' your wife...



Doin' your...

son?

>_>


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No I dont. o_o



aww but why not?



Huey said:


> Doin' your...
> 
> son?
> 
> >_>



Just the thought is disturbing Huey.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> What have you seen some things?
> 
> 
> 
> Just say it, you know you want to.


 
im not gonna talk about what i have seen mate. sorry. i wish to forget a lot. and theres good reasons to why i hate the US leadership.. no offence to you or anyone. its just others cant comperihend or understand..



Huey said:


> Doin' your...
> 
> son?
> 
> >_>


 
and now i must puke.. excuse me


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> im not gonna talk about what i have seen mate. sorry. i wish to forget a lot. and theres good reasons to why i hate the US leadership.. no offence to you or anyone. its just others cant comperihend or understand..



Understandable, and I'm not a big fan of the way America's doing things either.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Understandable, and I'm not a big fan of the way America's doing things either.



thank god someone understands me -.-


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> aww but why not?


You dont have a wife. Plus, I'll find someone special of my own.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You dont have a wife. Plus, I'll find someone special of my own.



But in 10 years I might.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> But in 10 years I might.



hope you find someone to love before the world goes pop mate XD  btw heres a tip i learned... hookers dont like to snuggle T.T


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> But in 10 years I might.


True, but I might too.



Uvaaka said:


> hope you find someone to love before the world goes pop mate XD  btw heres a tip i learned... hookers dont like to snuggle T.T


D: I dont want to know how you learned that...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 15, 2008)

Where will I be?  Ummm, hmm...  I guess I will still be in America, doing stuffs.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> D: I dont want to know how you learned that...


  well it all started wene i was 16 years old and stole 200 bucks out of my dad cash registure.. *skips how he met the hooker and all the diffrent ways he fucked her in the cooter..the mouth..the ass.. and how she fucked him in the ass* then i paid her... i let her sleep in the same bed as me but wene i scooted over and tryed to snuggle cuddle she was like DUDE WTF .. and thats the story me lad.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll be in my mid-40s wondering why all the 30something young'ns don't act like 30somethings did back in my day...


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> hope you find someone to love before the world goes pop mate XD  btw heres a tip i learned... hookers dont like to snuggle T.T


 
I hope so to but I doubt it.



Silibus said:


> True, but I might too.


 
True, good luck to us both.



Silibus said:


> D: I dont want to know how you learned that...


 
Epic lulz. My day just keeps getting better and better.



Uvaaka said:


> well it all started wene i was 16 years old and stole 200 bucks out of my dad cash registure.. *skips how he met the hooker and all the diffrent ways he fucked her in the cooter..the mouth..the ass.. and how she fucked him in the ass* then i paid her... i let her sleep in the same bed as me but wene i scooted over and tryed to snuggle cuddle she was like DUDE WTF .. and thats the story me lad.


 
Wow....


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> well it all started wene i was 16 years old and stole 200 bucks out of my dad cash registure.. *skips how he met the hooker and all the diffrent ways he fucked her in the cooter..the mouth..the ass.. and how she fucked him in the ass* then i paid her... i let her sleep in the same bed as me but wene i scooted over and tryed to snuggle cuddle she was like DUDE WTF .. and thats the story me lad.


^_^; I hope she was clean


pheonix said:


> True, good luck to us both.


It doesnt have to be a wife either.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ^_^; I hope she was clean
> 
> It doesnt have to be a wife either.



he he That's right.^_^


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 15, 2008)

change that...I will be blind instead...then 5 years after that THEN I'm dead


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> change that...I will be blind instead...then 5 years after that THEN I'm dead



That's one thing I wish no one had to experience, the thought of blindness scares me.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

I would probably still be here in America. I hope to make a sh-- load of money by then and retire early so I can enjoy my youth. Maybe a wife by then ^^.



pheonix said:


> That's one thing I wish no one had to experience, the thought of blindness scares me.


 
Tell me about it. Blindness has got to be one of my greatest fears.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> That's one thing I wish no one had to experience, the thought of blindness scares me.


blindness runs in my family, it will happen, all we could do is slow the process to make it happen later.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> change that...I will be blind instead...then 5 years after that THEN I'm dead


I dont want you to die. :<

I do not fear becoming blind. I would hate it a lot, but Im not afraid of it.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> blindness runs in my family, it will happen, all we could do is slow the process to make it happen later.



I'm so sorry, If I went blind I'd lose the will to live. You are a brave soul my friend, I hope you get lucky and it skips a generation.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'm so sorry, If I went blind I'd lose the will to live. You are a brave soul my friend, I hope you get lucky and it skips a generation.


sadly it didnt, but I might luck out and only lose sight in one eye, it happen time to time in my family. though more strangely this only affects the men of the family and theres hardly any guys as it is. Soon my family will only have girls as my grandmother joke I'll have nothing but daughters if I marry the girl I'm with.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

Doing your (mum) Sister.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> sadly it didnt, but I might luck out and only lose sight in one eye, it happen time to time in my family. though more strangely this only affects the men of the family and theres hardly any guys as it is. Soon my family will only have girls as my grandmother joke I'll have nothing but daughters if I marry the girl I'm with.



One eye is better then no eyes. I have astigmatism so my retinas could detach any second and I can go blind, not that my visions bad enough as is.T_T


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd be somewhere doing something so classified I'd have to kill you if I told you....


... honestly, I don't know. Probably in California.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

lowlow64 said:


> I'd be somewhere doing something so classified I'd have to kill you if I told you....
> 
> 
> ... honestly, I don't know. Probably in California.



Why Cali? 

<--curious foxy.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Why Cali?
> 
> <--curious foxy.



Got some family down there, and I want a hot rod shop. simple enough?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

lowlow64 said:


> Got some family down there, and I want a hot rod shop. simple enough?



mmhmm You'll enjoy the weather, it's hot.^_^


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> mmhmm You'll enjoy the weather, it's hot.^_^


 
I could use some hot weather with the cold temps I'm currently in. Perfect!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

lowlow64 said:


> I could use some hot weather with the cold temps I'm currently in. Perfect!



I could use some cold temps, I want to see snow. I'm 20 and I've never seen it before. Damn Florida.


----------



## Azure (Dec 15, 2008)

This thread is desperately off topic.  What a shame, it looked like a decent one to start with too.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 15, 2008)

I really think that in 10 years I'll be where I want to be (physically) and my life will be a lot better.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll probably be living near Atlanta, working in a lab of some sort, and attending FWA religiously.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I could use some cold temps, I want to see snow. I'm 20 and I've never seen it before. Damn Florida.



O.O you never seen snow... omfg i just wanna cuddle you and toss you into the alaskan tundra T.T


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 15, 2008)

Probably dead.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 15, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> This thread is desperately off topic.  What a shame, it looked like a decent one to start with too.



That stupid fucking poll kills the whole thing.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm more likely to be in England than Sparta in 10 years, but I'm hoping I'll be in the states.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

NOOOO...ENGLAND CAUGHT UP AND EXCELLED!  CHECK THE FAGGOTY TEA AND CRUMPETS FOR STEROIDS!


----------



## Nylak (Dec 15, 2008)

Sparta! >D


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 15, 2008)

england, because we joly folk love our crumpets and tea, i know i fucking do.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> That stupid f****** poll kills the whole thing.


 Yeah I agree. I think there shouldn't have even been a poll for this question.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

Ummmmmmmmm *Don't say doing you mum don't say doing your mum* Doing your..... Daughter


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Ummmmmmmmm *Don't say doing you mum don't say doing your mum* Doing your..... Daughter


...........


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Ummmmmmmmm *Don't say doing you mum don't say doing your mum* Doing your..... Daughter



bad Zanzer >:[


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Ummmmmmmmm *Don't say doing you mum don't say doing your mum* Doing your..... Daughter



Slightly modified deja vu anyone?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Slightly modified deja vu anyone?


There always has to be one per page.


----------



## Azure (Dec 15, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed the polls lately?  I mean, I love SPARTA as much as anyone, but I truly doubt that 100 people voted for it, or that 10,000 people voted in that Furry RP poll.  There is witchery afoot on the forums.  What is the staff up to?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Has anyone else noticed the polls lately?  I mean, I love SPARTA as much as anyone, but I truly doubt that 100 people voted for it, or that 10,000 people voted in that Furry RP poll.  There is witchery afoot on the forums.  What is the staff up to?



Just a little power abusing, it's not that bad cause it's what I wanted to win anyways. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Azure (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Just a little power abusing, it's not that bad cause it's what I wanted to win anyways. I'm not complaining.


I just thought it an odd thing to abuse.  Still, Sparta rocks anyway, the hell with those welshmen.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 15, 2008)

*whistles nonchalantly*

What?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I just thought it an odd thing to abuse. Still, Sparta rocks anyway, the hell with those welshmen.


 
^ this. Oh, and they abused their power on the last poll to prove their point.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Nylak said:


> *whistles nonchalantly*
> 
> What?



Oh don't worry, we know you're innocent Nylak.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

Nylak is a rouge mod >:3 DOWN WITH THE SYSTEM!


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

Nylak said:


> *whistles nonchalantly*
> 
> What?


 
*stares*


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *stares*


 *Stares*


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> *Stares*



Copycat...*stares*


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Copycat...*stares*


*jiggles*

Ontopic: hopfuly At Uni


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> *Stares*





pheonix said:


> Copycat...*stares*


 
......too much attention...*crawls away*


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Hopefully I'll be somewhere being successful and stuff but probably not. lol


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> ......too much attention...*crawls away*


 Oh no your don't  *belly flops on you*


----------



## koppnik (Dec 15, 2008)

Probably in bed, asleep, as I will be doing now.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 15, 2008)

Hopefully: reasonably successful, happy, etc.
Probably: dead.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Why does everyone thing they'll be dead in 10 years? paranoid much?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Why does everyone thing they'll be dead in 10 years? paranoid much?


 or just negative.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> or just negative.



No paranoid sums it up perfectly.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> No paranoid sums it up perfectly.


 With all the staticts like

"1 IN 3 PEOPLE WILL GET X CANCER" I Don't blame them really.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Oh no your don't  *belly flops on you*


 
I just died a little on the inside.



pheonix said:


> Why does everyone thing they'll be dead in 10 years? paranoid much?


 
*shrugs* Life is too good imo.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

Hmmmm 10 years time 

Doing your... Son?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I just died a little on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> *shrugs* Life is too good imo.



lmao and yeah same imo as well.



Zanzer said:


> Hmmmm 10 years time
> 
> Doing your... Son?



Just so wrong.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

Gawd you guys didn't get the refrence at all.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Gawd you guys didn't get the refrence at all.



nope not at all.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Hmmmm 10 years time
> 
> Doing your... Son?


...........why?


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 15, 2008)

Working as an athletic therapist in my fave city called Ottawa, Ontario. And hopefully I'll have a furry wife, who's very supporting and caring.


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 15, 2008)

Possibly in Australia, on the outskirts of Alice Springs kicking up sand in my JK with my furry mate.


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 15, 2008)

I have no idea where I'll be in 10 years.  Hopefully I'll have a job and be around loved ones :3


----------



## Jack (Dec 15, 2008)

a very wealthy forest ranger up in the mountians of colorado, warm in my log cabin probably still chatting on FA.

my reasons for thinking this.
I have a lot of money to my name. and I want to be a forest ranger.
what more do you need, than money & a dream.


----------



## sqz_kid (Dec 15, 2008)

Ten years? Ideally I'll be finished with college, making decent money in a carreer that I love, and I'll be living with one or both of my true loves. 

Logically speaking, however, my heart condition with have finally trumped my epic determination, and I will no longer be among the living.

It's a good thing I live for my dreams...



pheonix said:


> I could use some cold temps, I want to see snow. I'm 20 and I've never seen it before. Damn Florida.


 
You wanna see snow? You could always come visit me up in Michigan. We've got lots of it this time of year...and I live in one of the most precipitous cities around, so you'll definitely get a good handle of what snow is like, lol.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 15, 2008)

In Flagstaff, managing a hotel or a sector of the hotel (housekeeping, front desk, etc). 

Maybe even teaching by then... doesn't matter.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 15, 2008)

In the Navy, if I decide to re-enlist. (Ironic, I suppose, since I haven't enlisted yet, but I'm counting on Obama to repeal "Don't Ask Don't Tell") Hopefully married to my partner; civil union, at least. Other than that...no idea. Anywhere but here.

Obviously the Navy will keep me moving, but if I could live in one place...Mykonos, Greece. Maybe I'll vaca there, yeah?


----------



## Uro (Dec 15, 2008)

Prescribing drugs to crazy people.
Or finishing school for my doctoral in psychology so I can be a psychiatrist.
either or.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Ummmmmmmmm *Don't say doing you mum don't say doing your mum* Doing your..... Daughter




.... get a clip fed pistol..load one in the chamber..point to head and turn saftey off... pull trigger.. and do us all a favor and keep the sick pedo shit to a "none at all maximum" -.-


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Why does everyone think they'll be dead in 10 years? paranoid much?



prolly cuz they will say fuckit and kill themselves :/


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Hmmmm 10 years time
> 
> Doing your... Son?



dude.. you mind leaving out pedophile bullshit? i mean seriously im not mature in any way and im fucking ignorant of a lot of stuff but common dude... even as a referance its fucking low...


----------



## MayDay (Dec 16, 2008)

A millionaire playboy tycoon who lives in an Italian villa and drives 10 cars all worth more than 500k each^^

The more realistic outcome of course, is that I end up as a struggling artist who has to draw furry porn to scrape a living and sleeps in my parent's house basement....if that happens, hopefully the world ends on 2012 as the Mayans predicted


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

sqz_kid said:


> You wanna see snow? You could always come visit me up in Michigan. We've got lots of it this time of year...and I live in one of the most precipitous cities around, so you'll definitely get a good handle of what snow is like, lol.



If I had the money too I would, I hate florida enough to go anywhere.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> If I had the money too I would, I hate florida enough to go anywhere.



ill stuff you in my duffel bag if i get sent to mosul next deployment.. snows there ^.^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> ill stuff you in my duffel bag if i get sent to mosul next deployment.. snows there ^.^


Make sure to leave some air holes.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Dec 16, 2008)

well, england, i dont understand the question anyways....


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> well, england, i dont understand the question anyways....


It was just a stupid poll question IMO (no offense, but yeah it really was). Just look at this question as "Where do you think you will be in 10 years" and answer according to what you think instead of picking from the two locations on the poll (everyone would be at sparta >.> )


----------



## Thatch (Dec 16, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> and be around loved ones :3



A LOT OF LITTLE NOCKIES! 


And me? Dunno, the funny farm?


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 16, 2008)

gawd i will be 33 in 10 years...
likley here at a home doing what i do now, caring for my pets, making fursuits for a living (with any luck the fandom and thus business will get bigger as years go by) enjoying outings woth my IRL furry friends...and hopefully not seeing humans F*** up the planet to the point of us all dying in our own filth (though i see that happening more like 30 years from now)


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll be 26, and having a good time ^_^


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Make sure to leave some air holes.



XD this old bag has plenty -.- *kicks mugers*


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> It was just a stupid poll question IMO (no offense, but yeah it really was). Just look at this question as "Where do you think you will be in 10 years" and answer according to what you think instead of picking from the two locations on the poll (everyone would be at sparta >.> )


 the poll has nothing to do with the subject XD i did that because i was bored and the ale told me to XD *hopes the excuse works XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 16, 2008)

If still alive and not blind...Living in a house with my wife and 3 daughters, since technically I'll be the last boy in my family


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope I will be at furcon for the first time of my life, having the best job ever (I do not know which it is), and have a crush on soemone -.- (never had)


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> *hopes the excuse works XD



It didn't.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> the poll has nothing to do with the subject XD i did that because i was bored and the ale told me to XD *hopes the excuse works XD


 
Depends, do you think your excuse worked on me?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 16, 2008)

doing your dad.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 16, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Hopefully: reasonably successful, happy, etc.
> Probably: dead.



Aww *hugs*

Hopefully: Getting by comfortable financially, with a nice mini grand piano with a warm tone to it, in a decent size house, living happily with Snowy <3

Probably: In a small house, with a crappy second hand piano, in a job that only pays the bills, living gapilly with Snowy <3


----------



## LoC (Dec 16, 2008)

Hopefully... I would have finished my degree and articles and crap and doing pretty damn well at my job in another country. Also, have a ridiculous collection of guitars and be able to play them like an absolute beast.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> doing your dad.



You're just weird.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> You're just weird.


 iknowrightfurrysarewierd.


----------



## Skif (Dec 16, 2008)

Will be 31...ack..scary, probably a crazy art teacher who everyone loves cause shes a crazy fur!!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> iknowrightfurrysarewierd.



There a good weird, you're a bad weird.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> There a good weird, you're a bad weird.


 Awwww thanks \ ^.^ / 

And that really matter on opion so it isn't valid.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Awwww thanks \ ^.^ /
> 
> And that really matter on opion so it isn't valid.



Opinions are valid statements and you're welcome.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Opinions are valid statements and you're welcome.


 Only to you though.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> doing your dad.


 
Ok......you can really stop with these comments. I'm actually starting to believe you're serious about them.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> There a good weird, you're a bad weird.


^

Wasn't that joke from Family Guy?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 16, 2008)

Talvi said:


> ^
> 
> Wasn't that joke from Family Guy?


 Yeah it was xD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 16, 2008)

Talvi said:


> ^
> 
> Wasn't that joke from Family Guy?



Yes. Peter goes for a job interview, and is asked "Where do you see yourself in 5 year's time?" and his train of thought goes "Don't say doing your wife, don't say doing your wife, don't say doing your wife...", then he says "Doing your..." Then looks down at a photo of the interviewer's holiday picture and continues: "Son?..."


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Yeah it was xD



Oh well too sleep deprived to care.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Depends, do you think your excuse worked on me?


 fuck no i hope your smarter than that lol XD


----------



## Tryp (Dec 17, 2008)

10 years, jeez, I'll be 27.

Hopefully, working as an archaeologist, and married (doesn't matter what gender).


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

in 10 years, I'll be... dead probably


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> in 10 years, I'll be... dead probably


 Nooooooooooooo! You're neither that old, or allowed to die.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 17, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> fuck no i hope your smarter than that lol XD


 
I was just trying to get your hopes up.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Nooooooooooooo! You're neither that old, or allowed to die.


it's a little thing called society. they tend to have low patience for a certain group. especially if I'm living in arizona all my life 0_o


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it's a little thing called society. they tend to have low patience for a certain group. especially if I'm living in arizona all my life 0_o


 Fuck Society. And if you die, I'm gonna have to fly over to Arizona and go on a massive killing spree in revenge.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 17, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Fuck Society. And if you die, I'm gonna have to fly over to Arizona and go on a massive killing spree in revenge.


 ......glad I don't live there


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it's a little thing called society. they tend to have low patience for a certain group. especially if I'm living in arizona all my life 0_o


You cannot die. I wont let you. 

Plus you will live with me and leave Arizona behind.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Fuck Society. And if you die, I'm gonna have to fly over to Arizona and go on a massive killing spree in revenge.


perhaps "society" is a bit of a stretch. you've got your ignorant dumbasses, and you've got those who don't look at everything all monotone (via "this is wrong" "this is right") I think you know what religion majorly applies to this >_>


----------



## Azure (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> in 10 years, I'll be... dead probably


Why?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Why?


there are 3 people who are searching for me, who literally want to kill me. (I guess you can never exxaggerate how badly homophobia can get) xD one of the reasons why I don't go to the same school.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> there are 3 people who are searching for me, who literally want to kill me. (I guess you can never exxaggerate how badly homophobia can get) xD one of the reasons why I don't go to the same school.


Like I said, I'll take you out of there.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Like I said, I'll take you out of there.


meh, go ahead and try x3 it won't happen right now


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> meh, go ahead and try x3 it won't happen right now


I know that. I still have six months of training to do. But I promise to help you in any way I can.

Edit: My computer is acting up... I gtg. Take care everyone. (I sent you a PM Neko)


----------

